

Barnes & Noble to stop making Nook tablet - anxrn
http://paidcontent.org/2013/06/25/barnes-noble-says-it-will-stop-manufacturing-nook-tablets-in-house-e-readers-live-on/

======
bcRIPster
I guess I would be surprised less if I hadn't already dumped the OS and
switched over to Cynogenmod months ago after determining that the only benefit
I was getting was access to a single magazine subscription. As a generic
Android tablet it makes a great device. Sadly I only know one Nook owner who
still runs stock OS on their device.

